

Webcast: Design X Experience: The Future of Interaction Design - arfrank
http://www.nationaldesignawards.org/2009/webcast/webcast-design-x-experience-the-future-of-interaction-design

======
arfrank
Aneesh Chopra, U.S. chief technology officer, will discuss the future of
interaction design with Jeff Han of Perceptive Pixel Inc. (Interaction Design)
and Andrew Blauvelt of Walker Art Center (Corporate and Institutional
Achievement).

Please note this webcast is starting right now.

